

Startup idea: Mine bitcoins using space based computing - lsparrish
https://plus.google.com/u/0/104271274646422270766/posts/1CE6y7hozbs

======
dsterry
What do you do with the excess heat in space?

~~~
lsparrish
In space, things tend to glow in infrared, a phenomenon called black-body
radiation. So you could cover the side of the sat facing away from the sun in
graphite, and the heat would dissipate naturally until it reaches equilibrium
with incoming radiation. In deep space it is 2.7 degrees kelvin (colder than
liquid helium), but the earth is 250 kelvin (-23 degrees Celsius). Keith
Lofstrom goes into more detail at <http://server-sky.com/cooling>

